# Food choices



## Zor-b (Jun 4, 2018)

Curious what everyone is feeding their havanese! We have been struggling for “years” trying to pin point what causes our beautiful little guy to scratch and lick until he is raw! You name it we have tried it but to no avail! Under our vets direction he has been given “ cytopoint” shots, and has been on “apoquel” for over a year....this reduces the scratching but I want to get to the root of his problem. Does anyone else have allergy concerns with their havanese? Thank you for any input!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has food sensitivities. But we did Nutriscan testing to find out FOR SURE what he was sensitive to, and then removed those things from his diet. he also has some environmental allergies that we still have to manage. He takes Zyrtec daily, and when the grass is wet in the spring, I have to wash his feet often


----------



## Zor-b (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you for offering some insight. We were given the name of an animal dermatologist and will be making an appointment to hopefully determine exactly what his sensitivities are.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You'll get almost as many different foods/ feeding plans as there are members on this site . I did remove chicken from Perry's diet because he was licking a lot (though not as bad as many do!) and it has reduced that somewhat, but not completely... I gave him a haircut on Friday (and combed out the parts I leave long - I try to do the column legs but not always well) - and by Saturday morning he had licked and chewed on his front feet so much that I ended up cutting some major mats off of both feet (so now his legs look really bad!) I've thought about doing the nutriscan, but so far whatever he's sensitive to isn't too bad, so will just try tweeking his food.


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

My son and daughter in laws pooch is a scratcher. It took about 4 trips to the veterinarian and they started treating him for allergies! To what he is allergic no one really knows. He gets a shot for allergies every 3 or 4 months and is doing very well. 
He is 4 years old cross with Schnauzer. 
He has always been a clean dog bathed weekly and well fed. Maybe a little to well fed but is active and healthy.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

My Shadow licked, chewed, scatched and also pooped 8-10 times a day while on Puppy Food((Earthborn Organic). 
Thought it was the grain. Switched to grainfree food. Finally it was over with Victor Alaskan Feast(salmon, sweet potato grainfree). 6 months now, he loves it.


----------

